# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Andy Warhol

## busavata

*Andy Warhol ishte nje piktorë , dizajner , si edhe autor filmi...
ishte themelues i Pop Art-it Amerikan
..ka lindur ne nje fshatë ne veri lindje te Sllovakisë me 06.08.1928 ku ne kohen sa ishte femij prindit e tij emigrojn ne SHBA
ka vdekur ne New York me 22.02.1987
*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mirmroma Busavate.Vertet artist i madh,e mbase me i madhi i shekullit te shkuar.Artist me ide.

----------


## busavata

> Mirmroma Busavate.Vertet artist i madh,e mbase me i madhi i shekullit te shkuar.Artist me ide.


mirmrama Serafim , ishte i pari i cili  krijoj Pop - Art , ma von bën edhe tjeret por jo ne menyr te persosur sikurse Warhol...
do ti postoj edhe disa punime te tij...

----------


## busavata



----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Busave po e gjete,postoe njecik,ka bere nje portret te Xhani Anjelit,(duhet te shkruhet Gianni Agnelli).E kam pare dikur edhe me ka pelqyer.

----------


## busavata

> Busave po e gjete,postoe njecik,ka bere nje portret te Xhani Anjelit,(duhet te shkruhet Gianni Agnelli).E kam pare dikur edhe me ka pelqyer.


Serafim , ma mer mendja se asht ky portret...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Flm,busave.Po nuk jam i sigurte,me duket se eshte dhe nje tjeter.(e kam pare nja 15 vjet para).Bona dhe un nje xhiro nga gugell,po se gjeta,o se mbaj mend?.
Po dhe ky eshte portret i bukur.

----------


## busavata

nje fotografi e rall 



Paul Morrissey, Andy Warhol, Janis Joplin, Tim Buckley

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Foto e madhe Busavate,nga e gjete?.

----------


## ChuChu

mire, po jepu dhe historine fotove. 
psh, "8 elviset" eshte shitur me cmimin me te larte nga gjithe punet e warhol, $100 milion. ky cmim eshte arritur vetem nga pollock, klimt, de kooning, dhe picasso.

----------


## busavata

i kam edhe disa foto te rralla  sidomos te Hendrix-it... :buzeqeshje: 
por do ti postoj tjera here se , duhet ti scenonoj..ka pak pun ... e une dembel .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> mire, po jepu dhe historine fotove. 
> psh, "8 elviset" eshte shitur me cmimin me te larte nga gjithe punet e warhol, $100 milion. ky cmim eshte arritur vetem nga pollock, klimt, de kooning, dhe picasso.


Ate qe ti japi historin fotos,ke te drejte.Edhe se çmimi eshte nje kuriozitet o nje aspekt i historise te nje pikture..etj etj..

(Po sa e hapi temen!Ti japim njeher aprovimin,pastaj dyshimin.)

----------


## ChuChu

> Ate qe ti japi historin fotos,ke te drejte.Edhe se çmimi eshte nje kuriozitet o nje aspekt i historise te nje pikture..etj etj..
> 
> (Po sa e hapi temen!Ti japim njeher aprovimin,pastaj dyshimin.)


cne dyshim. Sugjerim - fjala e duhur.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> i kam edhe disa foto te rralla  sidomos te Hendrix-it...:)
> por do ti postoj tjera here se , duhet ti scenonoj..ka pak pun ... e une dembel ..:D


Foto te ralla busavate.Imagjino qe ate me Tim Buklej,i kisha degju nje album ne kasete,e nuk i mbaja mend as emrin,po plakemi.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> cne dyshim. Sugjerim - fjala e duhur.


Ah mir.Mendova se ishte synim.

----------


## busavata

> Foto te ralla busavate.Imagjino qe ate me Tim Buklej,i kisha degju nje album ne kasete,e nuk i mbaja mend as emrin,po plakemi.


haaa haa Serafim ; Ti po me kenaq me muhabet , je shum i madh .... 
ne qofse Rock n Roll asht ndryshe atëhere asht Serafim Dilo , RESPEKT

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> haaa haa Serafim ; Ti po me kenaq me muhabet , je shum i madh .... 
> ne qofse Rock n Roll asht ndryshe atëhere asht Serafim Dilo , RESPEKT


Ta kam thon njeher;ti i jep kulture keti forumi.

(e nuk mbaj mend se kush e ka thene);Kultura eshte ajo qe mbetet,kur harroen te gjitha.

----------


## broken_smile

Andy Warhol ka qene nje nga perfaqesuesit kryesor te Pop-Artit amerikan bashke me Roy Lichnestein. Ai e quante veten nje antikonformist dhe per disa aspekte ishte vertete nje i tille duke marre parasysh karakterin e tij ekscentrik qe pasqyrohej edhe ne look-un e tij dhe ne stilin e veshjes vertete te vecante. 
Por nga ana tjeter ai vete deklaroi qe e konsideronte veten nje amerikan si gjithe te tjeret saqe arriti te ndryshoje edhe emrin sepse nuk i dukej shume amerikan, nga Andrew Warhola (ishte me origjine polake) ne Andy Warhol. 
Edhe levizja artistike e pop-artit nuk rezulton edhe aq revoltuese dhe provokuese sa pretendonte, per arsye se, edhe se kishte per qellim te "tallej" me boten e konsumizmit te atyre viteve, ajo vete perdorte te njejtat menyra komunikimi te mediave, si psh te publicitetit. Pra edhe vete produkti artistik mund te konsiderohej si nje nga sendet e konsumit te gjere (shishet e coca-cola, personazhe spektakli si Marilyn Monroe, graphic novel etj ), te riperseritura, pra thjeshte nje variant i tyre; te cilet kur dilnin jashte mode zevendesoheshin sa me shpejt me tema te reja per te terhequr perseri vemendjen e popullit. 

Veprat e Warloh dhe kolegeve te tij ngjallnin kureshtje kur i shikoje, ishin me teper interesante dhe ironizuese sesa provokuese, artistet e pop-artit nuk merrnin nje pozicion te qarte nese ishin apo jo kunder konsumizmit te kohes; 
ndryshe nga Ekspresionizmi Abstrakt psh qe u krijua pas luftes se dyte boerore si rebelim ndaj artit figurativ konvencional qe vendoste ne plan te pare logjiken. Pollock ishte nje perfaqesues me pikturat e tij antikonformiste, spontane dhe kreative, ku rendesi nuk kishte tema e zgjedhur por materiali dhe gjesti i artistit qe kryente vepren. 

Prandaj ne kundeshtim me idete e Pop-Artit zhvillohen me vone levizje te reja artistike si Arti Konceptual ne fillim qe hedh poshte idene e sendit dhe ekzalton konceptin. dhe me vone Arte Povera qe rivlereson edhe njehere materie-en.

----------


## the admiral

e di qe eshte qeshtje gustosh por per mua warhol eshte i mbivleresuar...
pikturat me te famshme jane ato kutite e supes campbell's. (quditerisht busavata nuk i paska postuar).

per ta cilesuar si artisti me i madh i shekullit te shkuar do te thote se e ve para:
dali, klimt, modigliani, degas, kandinskij, munch dhe ......... njeriu i vetem qe ka pare nje pikture te vehten ne louvre. picasso.

a mund te krahasoni ndonje veper te warhol me ate foton qe mbane broken_smile??? dali eshte superior.

----------


## the admiral

..........

----------

